# Horse trailer under 500kg



## Bambi2022 (8 mo ago)

Hi, I don't own a horse but am thinking of buying a trailer to convert it into a catering trailer. As my car's max towability is 750kg, the trailer itself has to be around 500kg in order to accommodate all the catering equipment and food etc inside. I've been searching it online for few weeks now but can't find anything...Can anyone give me any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Look at cargo trailers, not horse trailers. Enclosed box trailer....
Concession trailers are what you really need and as soon as you place water tanks on you just lost a lot of weight by health code mandates.
Cooking and refrigeration equipment, storage of catering supplies add up very quickly...
Good luck in your search.
🐴...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep - cargo trailers are probably the best bet. You may easily be able to find a decent used one depending on your location. The term enclosed utility trailer may also be used to describe it if you are looking through sale ads, FYI. 

Good luck


----------



## Bambi2022 (8 mo ago)

Hi horselovinguy and Chevaux, thank you for your comments  I did have a look at cargo boxes etc as well but the reason I wanted a horse trailer in the first place was their old fashioned look so those plain cubic boxes wouldn't do 

This is the kind of look I'm after...


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

Search for horse trailer conversions. The picture looks like an old Rice Richardson. 

There's a few companies and they'll be the best ones to offer advice about the interior and weight. 

An example:




__





Catering conversion, Equestrian Horse box trailer, burger van, street food, Pizza trailer, Coffee | Tudor Trailers


Horse box trailer conversion



www.tudortrailers.co.uk


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

500Kg is ~1100lb? Most any horse trailer is gonna be more like 1500Kg/3,000lb. You might find a small enclosed trailer that weighs ~500Kg, but it's suitability for your intended application would be questionable. "Light" trailers are for light duty only.
You'll hate me for saying this, but your first investment will need to be a more capable tow vehicle.
(edit to add) Automatic transmission equipped vehicles absolutely will need a "tow kit". A newer car with a CVT . . . I can't recommend towing with one of these at all, regardless.
(edit again) And have you ever been inside a used horse trailer? They tend to acquire a distinct (er, um) aroma that may be challenging to eliminate. You might want to consider a regular "concessions" trailer, and add external trimming to make it look horsey.
"Poor man buys twice." Do it right to start off with, and you won't have to do it again.


----------

